# kitchen matches won't ignite



## debodun (Mar 18, 2017)

I found a box of "strike on box" kitchen matches, but I tried a few and none would light. I don't know how old they are, but if they're something my mom acquired, they are at least 10 hears old. I wanted to know if matches have a shelf life.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2017)

Some old matches can be affected by the humidity and not light properly after so many years.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Mar 18, 2017)

They are probably "safety matches" designed not to catch fire.


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2017)

I tried another box with a striking patch on it, more like sandpaper, and a match ignited. Must be a bad striker on the older box.


----------

